# div scrollbars problem on firefox



## 3mors (Nov 28, 2006)

please look at the attachment.
i'm developing an ajax framework to manage GUI elements on web pages.

http://dev.omnilabs.it/webflow_new_layout/

click on the "clicca qui" button.
the script create dinamically a window element (draggable on the title bar).
on safari, ie and firefox for windows i have no problem, but on firefox for mac there's a scrollbar glitch (as on the attachment).
do you know how to fix it?
thanks.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 1, 2006)

First thing to do is fix the source code.  You're missing a lot of important parts in there: like the doctype, head elements, body tag, etc.  Firefox is most likely rendering in quirks mode because of that and there's a mild chance that's why you're having issues.  Eliminate that from the possibilities first.  If I recall correctly, the Mac version is more testy than the PC version.

What version(s) of Firefox does this happen in?  Looks identical to me in Firefox 2.0 as it does in Safari 2.0.4.

One other thought:  From your screencap, seems like your computer might be the issue more than the code itself.  I had problems like that when I ran out of rescources on my older ones under OS X, including the G4 PB before the RAM upgrade.


----------



## 3mors (Dec 1, 2006)

mdnky said:


> First thing to do is fix the source code.  You're missing a lot of important parts in there: like the doctype, head elements, body tag, etc.  Firefox is most likely rendering in quirks mode because of that and there's a mild chance that's why you're having issues.  Eliminate that from the possibilities first.  If I recall correctly, the Mac version is more testy than the PC version.
> 
> What version(s) of Firefox does this happen in?  Looks identical to me in Firefox 2.0 as it does in Safari 2.0.4.
> 
> One other thought:  From your screencap, seems like your computer might be the issue more than the code itself.  I had problems like that when I ran out of rescources on my older ones under OS X, including the G4 PB before the RAM upgrade.


I've fixed the code, now it's W3C compliant.
The glitch didn't disappear.
I'm sure it's not a computer issue: the behaviour is the same on 2 macbook pro 17, an imac g5 and a ibook g4 with firefox 2.0.
If you type "firefox scrollbars problem" on google, you can find thousand of results.
You sure it's all ok on your firefox? It seems impossible.
Try to move the elements one above the other.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 2, 2006)

I did manage to get that error when I tried moving things on top of each other.  

Maybe it's a remnant (bug) from Firefox still using QuickDraw for its 2d graphics rendering.  They were supposed to change to Quartz rendering in 2.x, but they didn't yet.  That would explain why the issue is present in the Mac version and not in the Win version.


----------



## 3mors (Dec 2, 2006)

ok, thanks for the infos.
i'm currently developing the framework adding new features.
here you can find the APIs (unfortunately only in italian by now):

http://www.omnidea.it/?loc=developers

please let me know what do you think about it.
thanks.


----------

